# 4 18's, well over 20,000 watts... Lot's of videos!



## meade916 (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey guys if you wanna see some footage from last weekend....i added some more new videos to my site. They are compilations of about 40 clips taken while people were getting a "taste" of real power  

www.stevemeadedesigns.com is my site just go to videos and the newest ones are at the very bottom. Or you can just click this link http://www.stevemeadedesigns.com/index.php...id=13&Itemid=42 

enjoy :biggrin:


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB (Mar 21, 2004)

ive seen a few of your video's on realmofoexcursion. and damn. very very nice. brings a smile to my face.


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB (Mar 21, 2004)

just plain nasty. anyway i see the 4 batteries how the rest of the elctrical system look. alternators, ect under the hood, wire ect. and are you running a 12vt audio system or 16vt.

again very nice. how much do have tied up in your oversized system


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

Lovin it!!! 

 

Cant wait to see the video of that T15KW putting in work!!


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by meade916_@Sep 13 2006, 08:59 PM~6167006
> *Hey guys if you wanna see some footage from last weekend....i added some more new videos to my site.  They are compilations of about 40 clips taken while people were getting a "taste" of real power
> 
> www.stevemeadedesigns.com is my site just go to videos and the newest ones are at the very bottom.  Or you can just click this link http://www.stevemeadedesigns.com/index.php...id=13&Itemid=42
> ...


First time I saw your truck with two MT's it kicked ass now it's just insane :0 The reactions on peoples faces is priceless. How many sound violation tickets have you accumulated ? :biggrin:


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

welcome meade, love the installs...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

***** getcho ass off the puter and back in the yard.... that civic aint gonna finish itself....... keep laggin and Ill flood your cell phone with spam


----------



## meade916 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 74Olds98SLAB_@Sep 13 2006, 05:16 PM~6167141
> *ive seen a few of your video's on realmofoexcursion. and damn. very very nice. brings a smile to my face.
> *


 :biggrin: 
thanks


----------



## meade916 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 74Olds98SLAB_@Sep 13 2006, 05:25 PM~6167242
> *just plain nasty.  anyway i see the 4 batteries how the rest of the elctrical system look. alternators, ect under the hood, wire ect.  and are you running a 12vt audio system or 16vt.
> 
> again  very nice. how much do have tied up in your oversized system
> *



7 batts.....6 are Hawker 2150's.

Here is my alts.....Dual 300's (dom says one does 320 the other 390  )










I have a 3rd one available and im 80% done with a triple bracket right now. I need to do a few things before i can take it to the next level. In the meantime my dual alts are handling the load pretty good. Much better than i expected :cheesy:


----------



## meade916 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by junbug27_@Sep 13 2006, 05:31 PM~6167287
> *Lovin it!!!
> 
> 
> ...


no doubt man no doubt :biggrin: once his house is done which is coming up soon.......then not too long after that its ON. :cheesy:


----------



## meade916 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Sep 13 2006, 06:01 PM~6167520
> *First time I saw your truck with two MT's it kicked ass now it's just insane  :0  The reactions on peoples faces is priceless. How many sound violation tickets have you accumulated ?  :biggrin:
> *


at least 15 since ive been old enough to drive.....im 35 now so ive been bumpin my sh!t for many many years


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

nice bro i wana do that shit in my LTD!!! what wofers are good? that pound like that


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

lol thanks bobby! 

yeh, str8 disrespect to try and mount your shit, nice vids though....


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

35... old phucker


----------



## meade916 (Jun 26, 2006)

thanks guys uffin: Pit where you been D?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

havent been online much..... been bustin my ass training and at work 
getcho ass on yahoo nigglet before I tell Marcus you are plotting on blowing up starbucks


----------



## meade916 (Jun 26, 2006)

took some vid today, if you dont have anything better going on, come by and check it out. Stopped in for an oil change....of course it didnt take long for them to notice my system and they wanted to hear it. 

www.stevemeadedesigns.com in the vid section at the bottom. enjoy


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

Ohhh thats the shit right there! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: The ol' black guy was listening to the mids and highs like "ahhh this shits alright" then came the bass wave and slapped em' in da face! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

Those slow motion videos are good......

You should offer an ol' lady at a bus stop a ride then let it rip......put that in slow mo'.



:roflmao:


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by junbug27_@Sep 15 2006, 09:40 PM~6183741
> *Those slow motion videos are good......
> 
> You should offer an ol' lady at a bus stop a ride then let it rip......put that in slow mo'.
> ...



so we can watch her heart asplode! your cruel.... i nominate you as CREEP-BUDDY OF THE YEAR!!!

when i saw his vid of the office windows flexing, i was just like "i wouldnt mind ridin up to my job and yellin, "I QUIT! BITCH!" followed by a bird hummin along to BOOOOOMMMMM BOOM


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Sep 15 2006, 08:11 PM~6183892
> *so we can watch her heart asplode! your cruel.... i nominate you as CREEP-BUDDY OF THE YEAR!!!
> 
> when i saw his vid of the office windows flexing, i was just like "i wouldnt mind ridin up to my job and yellin, "I QUIT! BITCH!"  followed by a bird hummin along to BOOOOOMMMMM BOOM
> ...


 :biggrin: 

Ok, how about a simple video of him picking up his order from a McDonalds drive thru window and, when the little window opens......B-B-B-BAAASSS!!

:biggrin:


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

TTT..

for new videos...

:thumbsup:


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

i was rockin 4 18's in a fuckin horizon 2 seater back in the day LOL 152.9 dB back in the mid 90s when USAC was new and IASCA was tryin to get classes set up. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SmittY33 (Feb 20, 2006)

Steve you are my HERO!!!!!!! :worship:


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

steve can you tell me what i should go with on my LTD?


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

whats the song playing in that cadilac ext vid
gator hump with the pipe organ pound'n
i gota have that


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAC'N_NOTHING_@Sep 24 2006, 09:35 PM~6236924
> *whats the  song playing in that cadilac ext vid
> gator hump with the pipe organ pound'n
> i gota have that
> *


its off a bass mekanik cd

its phantom of the opera on another cd


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

"Bachbusters" is a good digital cd to use....


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Sep 25 2006, 05:10 PM~6241463
> *its off a bass mekanik cd
> 
> its phantom of the opera on another cd
> *


damn i couldn't find it on ares


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Sep 25 2006, 05:10 PM~6241463
> *its off a bass mekanik cd
> 
> its phantom of the opera on another cd
> *


i check bass mekanik and found nothing :uh: 

what other cd is it on??????????????  
anyone???????


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

damn homie,, that shit THUMPSSSSS


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

damn that's sick post some pics of a everything


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Oct 5 2006, 12:02 AM~6309104
> *damn that's sick post some pics of a everything
> *



go to his site pimp...


----------



## meade916 (Jun 26, 2006)

Went to a USAC show today and before i left i decided to demo one or two more times....no joke i popped some ladies fake eyeball out. I thought it was a gum wrapper or something i didnt realize what she was trying to tell me until i turned down.

I look down and its like staring at me im like HOLY $H!T!

http://www.stevemeadedesigns.com/index.php...id=13&Itemid=42 

scroll down to the bottom...


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

:roflmao: 

thats some funny shit


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

meade, i bet your the LAST motherfucker with low self-esteem lol 

that shits serious, if your ever in florida, prolly wont happen, i'll definetly seek you out


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

"my eye poped out"
:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Revolution909 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by meade916_@Oct 9 2006, 03:52 PM~6335591
> *Went to a USAC show today and before i left i decided to demo one or two more times....no joke i popped some ladies fake eyeball out.  I thought it was a gum wrapper or something i didnt realize what she was trying to tell me until i turned down.
> 
> I look down and its like staring at me im like HOLY $H!T!
> ...



FUCK MAN i read the title but didnt think some broads eye was accually gonna fall out fuck that shit musta been creepy


----------



## meade916 (Jun 26, 2006)

it took me a minute to realize what happened but ya after she showed me what it was....and it was an exact replica of her "good" eye, ya it was a little creepy LOL


----------



## BigDaddyHustle (Apr 12, 2006)

i gotta say, your system is the shit, i never seen someone actually scared to get in the vehicle before, or someones fuckin eye pop out. its by far the most impressive shit ive ever seen.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

ANY UPDATES TO THIS SYSTEM?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Dec 3 2006, 01:58 AM~6683259
> *ANY UPDATES TO THIS SYSTEM?
> *


Checking his website would be a good start...

http://www.stevemeadedesigns.com/


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

whats the price on that huge ass rockford amp ?

nm seen the $20,000 :0


----------

